# Notebook + PCMCIA Floppy



## Slaya (22. Februar 2004)

Hallo!
Wenn ich an mein Notebook (Toshiba Satellite P10) ein relativ altes Toshiba PCMCIA Diskettenlaufwerk anschließe brummt es zwar kurz, aber Windows erkennt es nicht!
Im Geräte Manager wird das Gerät als " Toshiba PCMCIA-Floppycontroller (Typ A)" angezeigt; mit der Fehlermeldung "Gerät kann nicht gestartet werden".

Hat jemand eine Idee oder muss ich meine Befürchtung, das das Laufwerk hin ist verstärken?

Vielen Dank


----------



## server (23. Februar 2004)

Hi,

Welches Windows ist das?
Sollte es 98 sein, musst du ev. mal die Treiber neu installieren.


----------



## Slaya (23. Februar 2004)

Nee is Win XP Home!
Treiber habe ich nicht -> Windows  liefert ja schon einen (s.o.) aber ich wollte wissen, ob es vielleicht der Falsche ist?!


----------



## server (23. Februar 2004)

Versuch doch mal, ob du nicht den Treiber von der Herstellerseite runterladen kannst (http://www.toshiba.de)


----------



## Slaya (23. Februar 2004)

naja! Die Page ist nicht sehr informationsfreudig und Treiber lassen sich da schon gar nicht finden (hab ich aber auch schon vorher probiert).


----------

